
Cuberite – A lightweight, fast and extensible game server for Minecraft - sphinxc0re
https://cuberite.org/
======
Angostura
The multiworlds support looks very interesting. Currently I host about 4
worlds on my Mac for my kids and their school friends. I have 4 instances of
the server running on my Mac, each running over different ports, with port-
forwarding configured on the home router. This looks rather less cumbersome.
Cheers!

------
curioussavage
Cuberite is awesome! I used it as an excuse to write something in lua. I
totally overhauled the portals plugin.

It's nice if you want to run a server on a pi

------
timow1337
Does anyone know a similar project but for the client side? I've always
thought using c++ instead of java would improve performance a lot.

~~~
NiLSPACE
There is a list of clients here:
[http://wiki.vg/Client_List](http://wiki.vg/Client_List)

------
AlphaWeaver
I'm impressed this is a Minecraft Server I can run from my Android, and it
seems reasonably polished!

------
loa_in_
What makes this a goos alternative? How does it handle ghost blocks for
example?

~~~
ungzd
Extensibility. Official server still doesn't have plugin API and it is closed-
source so it can't be modified. Almost everyone uses spigot/bukkit/sponge
because vanilla server lacks many features, but these are dirty hacks based on
disassembly.

~~~
Angostura
Does your new server have the ability to support these old plugins at all?
Doesn't look like it does.

~~~
bearbin
The server doesn't support java plugins for bukkit/spigot. Because none of the
internals are shared any interface layer would be needlessly complex and a
drag on maintenance.

The lua plugin system is well-developed and documented [1] so most plugins
could be changed over easily.

[1]: [https://api.cuberite.org](https://api.cuberite.org)

~~~
zeveb
Yeah, but that doesn't help with _client_ side mods, which are still stuck
with the old client internals.

At that point, why not just switch over to Minetest? Given enough work, it
could eventually be an attractive and feature-complete clone — and be nicely
extensible too.

~~~
sphinxc0re
Currently there is a PR on GitHub to implement the Forge handshake protocol
and the server side mod API of Forge. That means sooner or later you might be
able to write Forge backends for your client-side mods

------
ungzd
Can't find information how much feature-complete it is.

~~~
NiLSPACE
There is a forum post which has a rough list of what is supported and what
not:
[https://forum.cuberite.org/thread-499.html](https://forum.cuberite.org/thread-499.html)

